# Bootanimation Quality CM9



## kangfuPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

I know the team is busy at work with important features of the touchpad such as the camera/mic

but I needed an advice on how to get a better reproduction of the bootanimation on the touchpad. I have tried making various versions with high quality images but when i put them on the pad the boot animation looks like its in 256/index colors, I have also tried converting the images to index/png format but still the output is not as per expectation. i am using the "Boot Animation Creator" for the animations:

1. Is it the boot animation creator software to be blamed?

2. Is it a driver support issue and if so can we look forward for a fix in the future CM9 releases?

3. Is there a trick through which I can get a better output - choosing a different image format/etc.?

You can download the animation that I made from here, though it looks fantastic on the boot animation previewer - comes out hideous on the touchpad.

Thanks guys


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Which boot animation are you trying to use? Is it specific for our touchpad or another device?
Also, if you look in the cyanogen sub-forum on here, you can find out that people have made better quality animations.....


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

not sure what boot ur using, but i highly recommend this one, it looks amazing http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19108-cyanogenmod9-unofficial-boot-animation-w-cleaner-look-for-the-hp-touchpad/


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Also, someone has already given us a higher Res version of the ICS boot animation, link here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16336-rel-higher-resolution-43-bootanimationzip-galaxy-nexus-animation-that-actually-fills-the-whole-screen-and-doesnt-look-like-crap/


----------



## kangfuPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

slyr114 said:


> Also, someone has already given us a higher Res version of the ICS boot animation, link here:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...look-like-crap/


yes but if check the quality when you upload these to your touchpad the animation is not as crisp or clear, they come out as 256 color animations. you sould unzip these and see the images inside the zip then compare it to the animation you see on your touchpad. you will see a significant reduction in quality. let me know otherwise though.

i have faced the same when clearing up lonelydonuts hd version, check my own theme thread here.http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1509382


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Check out the video in that thread of ReverendKJR installing and then showing what the video looks like it doesnt suffer from what you described above, I'm about to install it myself since they made a CWM flashable version. I will return with feedback in a few minutes.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

I installed it, and even though it is 8bit it still looks really nice. Resolution on the images is 720x500'ish, so its better than the default anyway. Doesn't look bad.


----------

